# GREEN Poo/pee/mucus thingie. Help!



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

So, today was a perfectly normal day and she was acting as friendly as always, she even used her wheel for a while, except for when my dad decided he wanted to carry her. I left them alone for no more than 2 minutes and he called my name telling me something was wrong with Agatha.
She peed and pooed on my dad's chest, which is nothing new considering she loves doing that only with him, but this time she left some kind of green mucus. The photo doesn't show it very well, but it is a very brightish green. As you can see the poo looks normal and there is no trace of blood on the pee.
She hasn't eaten anything unusual, not a single veggie or fruit, basically nothing except for her kibble. There is nothing in her cage that she could have eaten to give away that color.
There is no vomit anywhere, I cleaned her full cage to make sure of that.
I'll take her to a vet tomorrow morning unless you tell me this is somehow normal.


----------



## GoldenEyes (Nov 4, 2011)

I'm sorry I'm on my phone right now so I might be asking a stupid question but is she new to your household? When I brought baby girl home she pooped green on and off again for about 2 weeks.

I wouldn't worry about it unless she does it again, it could just be stress. Let her be for now is my advice. I'm not an expert though I'm sure someone else will comment soon but for now I'm saying don't worry too much unless she looks sick or is acting weird. Good idea posting it on fb too by the way that's what woke me up to asnwer lol maybe I'm not the only one  

Just relax  I know its so scary but don't worry just yet.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

She's been here for almost a week and a half, and yeah during the first days she did had that green poop I've read about before and I didn't get alarmed, but this time it is not the poop that is green, but there is like a mucus. However, I really hope it is just a case of being stressed and that the green thing is just not sticked to the poop as I've seen before.
Thanks a lot for replying! Sleep well


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

I agree - the slimy greenish poop thing on its own is pretty normal. It can be from stress or just small changes in diet, even drinking different water, so it's common to have that crop up now and then when a baby is new. It seems to me that babies in general are a little more prone to it too, probably because their bodies are more sensitive. With Archimedes in the beginning, the few times he had the green poop thing, sometimes it was just the whole thing was green, and sometimes it was more of a green slime. The slimy/mucus-looking aspect is probably something to do with digestive bacteria. Since the poop itself is normal, not loose or diarrhea-like, I don't think it's anything to worry about. If it keeps happening, rather than being sporadic/occasional, that would indicate some sort of ongoing thing that's causing it - so wait and see if it recurs over the next day or two. I would suggest not introducing anything new for a few days, in terms of food or activities, and stay away from things that might stress her out, since that's likely to be at least somewhat responsible. If any of the other signs of sick hedgehog crop up (lethargy, not eating, etc. - you know the list!) then they very well could be related, and at that point I'd suggest taking her to the vet.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

I am much more relaxed now, thanks you 
I'll keep an eye open to make sure things are completely back to normal and also to make sure that she doesn't have any weird behavior. The only person with whom she doesn't act stressed at all is with me, do you recommend me not to let others touch her except for me to make sure she is more relaxed or should I also avoid touching her just in case at least for a few days?


----------



## AngelicDarkness (Feb 10, 2012)

I'd keep bringing her out, and letting others hold her too. It will get her used to everyone. I've taken Alice out on small day trips 2-3 times a week since I've brought her home, and she's becoming more social (slowly but surely lol). In fact she loves the elderly residents at my work. She's SO good with them And she LOVES the attention they give her 

And I agree with the FB post It went straight to my cell, so here I am!


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

Continue to handle her like you normally would. I would also continue to introduce her to other people. But, give your dad a baby blanket to hold her on so when she poops, his shirt will stay clean. 

If the green coloring continues, or if changes (gets runny, etc), then take her in to the veterinarian and take a sample with you so that the veterinarian can examine it.


----------



## vasogoma (Feb 25, 2012)

Perfect, thanks a lot to everyone who answered  I'll continue handling her as usual (she is under my shirt atm) and the baby blanket idea sounds like a great plan. Her poop is back to normal and she is acting as she usually does  Again, thank you for your fast replies!


----------



## moxieberry (Nov 30, 2011)

Yeah, if you try to shelter her from interaction with other people, it won't get her used to those different interactions and she'll be more prone to getting stressed by them. Think of it like socializing a puppy - the more new people and things and places they encounter when they're young, the better they'll be able to handle new situations as they get older. We've been taking Archimedes on trips once or twice a week (occasionally more) since we got him. He had a grumpy phase from quilling, but once he got over that he's been incredibly social and friendly and not nervous around new people. More than once he's fallen asleep in a stranger's hand at a store.

With the poop thing in mind, I wouldn't necessarily expose her to new stuff in the next few days, but like Kalandra said, continue to handle her normally. If she's used to being passed to other people in your family, there's no reason to stop doing that. She'll get used to it. :]


----------

